# Blower Motor Resistor replacement does not fit



## MBBecker (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey, so I own a 1998 sentra (1.6L). Recently, the a/c has broken so it only works at 4 (maximum). I've followed the advice from other threads saying to replace the blower motor resistor, but when I went to Autozone and purchased the replacement they recommended, it doesn't quite fit. There appear to be four pins in both the original part and the replacement, but the four pins are slightly further to one side in the original piece, so it won't plug in. When I went to Advance Auto Parts, they tried to sell me the same part. Any suggestions as to why this might be the case, or what I should do? Is it possible that this resistor is a different voltage or something than the original? Alternatively, do you think I would cause irreparable damage to my car if I sawed off part of the plastic on the new resistor in order to make it fit?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You tend to get problems like this with replacement parts. Can you check to see if a genuine part is still available? You shouldn't cause any damage if you can modify one to fit, you have to start doing this more as cars age if you still want them to work well. I'm quite used to modifying stuff for my Pulsar. Best of luck.


----------

